# sargent ec200 problem System disabled engine runnin



## Dick_Sale (Sep 26, 2011)

I have the following problem on my Auto Trail Cheyanne 696g, the message on the control unit states:
"System disabled engine running" even though the engine is off, I have done the following:
1. Removed and unplugged the control board left for > 5 Mins no effect.
2. Removed leisure and even the engine batteries, no effect
Issue is the step does not operate disabled, plus all the 12v stuff pump/lights etc

Anyone any ideas?

Also my van is fitted with Air Conditioning in the habitation area, is it possible to run this at all when on the move?


----------



## rowley (May 14, 2005)

Is it worth sending a PM to Sargent as he is a Trade Member. I know that many people have found him helpful.


----------



## ched999uk (Jan 31, 2011)

Sounds like the control panel is receiving a signal saying the engine is on. I am guessing here, but I would say the split charge relay is stuck. This is the relay that charges the leisure battery while you are driving.


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

I don't claim to be an expert on Sergeant systems but a quick glance at the link below shows a few pointers.
http://www.sargentltd.co.uk/EC200_System_Instructions.PDF

Section 2 shows the schematic and the engine running sensor, [what I know as D+ Alternator running], is part of the Sensor I/P connector as confirmed by Section 4.4 and 5.1

I am trying to come to some sort of solution from what you say you have checked. With the engine battery disconnected then I do not see how the engine running sensor can give an input that would cause the control panel to revert to the engine running mode.
Can you disconnect the sensor connector from the EC200 unit and confirm the state of the display?


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

I would call Sargent on 01482 881655. They usually answer the phone promptly and are very helpful. Alternatively email them on [email protected].


----------



## Dick_Sale (Sep 26, 2011)

When i say I have disconnected the engine battery, the message was still apparent, when I disconnected the leisure bateries then the light went out, came on again when reconnected.

ched999uk mentioned that it could be the split charg relay, I assume that this is within the EC200 distribution board/assy? I will have a look tomorrow, in the first instance I will call the dealer as it is still under warranty.

Many thanks


----------



## TR5 (Jun 6, 2007)

I believe the answer is as simple as a relay within the EC 200 unit.
Unfortunately the relays are soldered onto a pcb, and Sargents will not supply parts.
Your options are;
Take the unit out and let someone competent replace the relay/s.
Take the unit out and send it to Sargents for repair.
Purchase a complete new unit from Sargents.
Let a Motorhome dealer fix it by one of the above means.

I have the opposite situation, the hab electrics work with the engine running, and this definitely is a relay failure, so I think your problem is the same cause.

My opinion, of course.


----------



## ched999uk (Jan 31, 2011)

If it's under warantee call sergent and the dealers. Don't do too much fault finding unless you need an urgent fix. Leave it to the dealer.

Good luck, hope it gets sorted easily and quickly.


----------



## ched999uk (Jan 31, 2011)

Have a look at this thread http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-115494.html
explains how to disable the ignition control feature.


----------



## Dick_Sale (Sep 26, 2011)

Problem resolved it turned out to be the split charge relay for the fridge in the engine bay believe it or not, dealer called Sargent and apparently this is a known issue but it is strange that it displays the "System disabled Engine running" error,
Thanks for everyones input though.


----------

